# 2008 Supersix vs 2010 BB30 CAAD9



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been riding a 2008 Supersix BB30 w/SRAM Red for nearly two years and have been loving the blend of comfort & stiffness. I wanted a backup bike and was going to build up a CAAD9 with Rival, but decided to go ahead and order a 2010 CAAD9 4 from the LBS for the warranty since I'll be racing it. I've only had the chance to take the CAAD9 out for two long rides so far, but it feels noticeably stiffer in the rear when accelerating & climbing than my 2008 Supersix. The steering also seems to be way more accurate. This surprised me, because I thought in 2008 Supersix was supposed to be the stiffest C'dale next to the Systemsix (and therefore stiffer than a CAAD9). I'm going to try swapping wheels between them to see if that makes a difference, but in the mean time, *what are other people's opinion on the stiffness between the 2008 Supersix BB30 & the CAAD9 BB30?*


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

HI fueledbymetal:

I ride both the 2009 CAAD9/bb30 and the 2008 Super Six/bb30. I have found both to be comfortable, efficient and precise in steering. However, I do find my 2008 Super Six provides more stable handling and quicker acceleration. I haven't found a bike that is as comfortable as my Super Six but the CAAD9 does not produce a harsh ride AT ALL. If you've ridden a comfortable carbon fiber bike, you would be shocked at how well a CAAD9 treats you. 

I'm using the same wheels for the two bikes. I don't want to give the impression that the CAAD9 is a vastly inferior bike than the Super Six. "IT IS NOT!" The Super Six is just a little better. For the price of a CAAD9, you get a good sense of what the Super Six offers. 

CHL


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

fueledbymetal said:


> This surprised me, because I thought in 2008 Supersix was supposed to be the stiffest C'dale next to the Systemsix (and therefore stiffer than a CAAD9).


Man...its all marketing in your head. Even if the CAADXXI is 12% stiffer than than Super18....what does that mean to your average recreational rider? NOTHING ! Wasnt the CAAD9 (and 8, and 7, and so on) the stiffest, meaniest bike ever when they came out?




fueledbymetal said:


> , *what are other people's opinion on the stiffness between the 2008 Supersix BB30 & the CAAD9 BB30?*


Any notion that you'll be able to go faster, climb easier, corner "like on rails" because using frame XX+1 over frame XX its nonsense to the average weekend warrior.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

What in my post indicated any expectation that a stiffer frame would make me "be able to go faster, climb easier, corner "like on rails" because using frame XX+1 over frame XX " ? The root of my question is whether or not the stiffer feeling of my CAAD9 was due to the frame or the wheels. Reading comprehension > you


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

You mention "stiff/nes" 4 times in your original post. All I'm saying is that any real difference between two frames -particularly when comparing two high-end frames- will be negligible and perception and marketing play a significant part of what we experience.
Type pressure will influence the ride a lot more than any difference in stiffness between those frames. 

My last comment was really more generic and not targeted specifically to you.

For the record I have both a CAAD9 and a Super6 and ride both regularly. I cant tell the diference in stiffness (or even frame material for that case) between the two.


----------



## dlighthall (Feb 5, 2009)

I have just made the transition from a Klein Q Carbon Compact (with carbon stays and Klein Gradient tubing) to a 2008 Super Six. I thought that Klein frame was very efficient and was concerned that I really didn't need a better frame. I am using the same wheels (Velomax Acent Comps) and have been able to clearly sense more efficiency when climbing on steep pitches and heavy load (out of the saddle). LeDomestique, using a term like "the average recreational rider" in reference to the cohort of Cannodale freaks who frequent this site is a misnomer. Most of us have many years of cycling experience on many bikes. I bought my SS6 frameset on the basis of the many positive reviews posted on this site, many of them from riders who had ridden comparable carbon frames from competitors. Their analysis was spot on and I am extremely pleased to have made this purchase!


----------

